# Feeling confused and depressed..irritable, anxious,



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just feel like giving up today :-( I'm hypo with high antibodies, taking 30 mg armour thyroid for 4-5 wks, was feeling a little better, less brain fog, less muscle aches, and have lost 8 lbs. How ever I am still struggling with energy throughout the day. Heavy body and arms especially, feeling depressed and some times irritable and anxious. I think the armour makes me feel a little anxious and reved up at times.

At last appointment doc told me labs showed low vitamin D (taking 5,000 daily now) and low pregnenolone (taking 25mg day). I dont know much about pregnenolone and its effects on the body??? anyone???

So, im still depressed, tired, and moody. I have 3 children that are in school all day and i can barely get done what i need to still. My husband does NOT get it at all and shows no sympathy. I hate living like this and want to feel normal and have energy!!! :-( Im 36 yrs old and feel 80 yrs old.

I am to have a biopsy done this friday for a 1.9 cm solid nodule. I have been having random dull pains in thyroid area.

Thank you for any suggestions and letting me vent.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bumping this up!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. How long have you been dealing with this (or feeling this way)? I ask because if you've been dealing with it for quite a while, and still don't feel well, PLUS you have a not-so-small nodule...I'm wondering if you might want to consider surgical removal so you can "reset" your body, so to speak.

I am not speaking from personal experience on this particular topic, because I didn't have high antibodies, but it seems that we have had many members here who fight their dang thyroid for years, never feel quite right, then finally have it removed, and they're back to their old selves (pre-thyroid-issue selves). Many of them wonder why they didn't do it years earlier.

Just something to think about.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I fought my thyroid for 10 years before I finally had it removed 5 months ago. While it wasn't a miracle fix and I'm still struggling to find the right dosage of replacement meds, I no longer have the issues of trouble swallowing, pain in my neck and throat, and the swings between hyper and hypo (right now I'm just hypo).


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Octavia said:


> Hi. How long have you been dealing with this (or feeling this way)? I ask because if you've been dealing with it for quite a while, and still don't feel well, PLUS you have a not-so-small nodule...I'm wondering if you might want to consider surgical removal so you can "reset" your body, so to speak.
> 
> I am not speaking from personal experience on this particular topic, because I didn't have high antibodies, but it seems that we have had many members here who fight their dang thyroid for years, never feel quite right, then finally have it removed, and they're back to their old selves (pre-thyroid-issue selves). Many of them wonder why they didn't do it years earlier.
> 
> Just something to think about.


I have only been diagnosed hypo for about 2 months. I have been dealing with depression since I was a teenager and I am now 36 yrs old. I have had mood swings probably started maybe last 4 yrs. Only on 30mg armour about 5 wks. I just feel SO blah! I dont really know what normal feels like. Been struggling with fatigue and depression for so many years. I dont know if my thyroid is the problem or my brain?????? Or both!??! I go tomorrow for biopsy. One good thing I am happy I am FINALLY losing weight and muscle aches are less.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

jenny v said:


> I fought my thyroid for 10 years before I finally had it removed 5 months ago. While it wasn't a miracle fix and I'm still struggling to find the right dosage of replacement meds, I no longer have the issues of trouble swallowing, pain in my neck and throat, and the swings between hyper and hypo (right now I'm just hypo).


Did you struggle with depression and fatigue before? OR Do you struggle with it now that thyroid is out?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I still struggle with fatigue, but that is due to slowly titrating my meds up and still being slightly hypo right now. I had more mood swings than flat out depression, but again, that's normal for me when I'm hypo. Now that I'm not swinging between hyper and hypo, my mood swings are leveling out. I still have a few "blue" days, but as I inch closer to finding the right dose, I'm seeing those lift, too.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I know I'm only on a low dose of Armour. So, I'm hoping it gets better when we up dose.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

My doctor uped my armour today. I asked her to because i was on same dose for about 5 wks and still struggling with tiredness, depression, not sleeping well, and stopped losing weight. I hope it helps.

I just got biopsy done today of my nodule. it wasnt bad. a bit sore now when i swallow and turn head. WAITING......begins ;-)


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, wow I hope you feel better soon. BTW, can you take your husband with you to the doctor? It can be so helpful to bring him along while you ask the doctor, "When am I going to feel better?" "Why does the thyroid make me so exhausted?" Etc. and let him ask questions too. Once he really knows the reality from the doc and can ask his own questions (if he hasn't gone with you yet) you may find this extremely helpful. Before I had a thyroid problem, I truly did not understand what it was to have a thyroid problem. You know we hear for years about thyroid and weight - to the point that it starts to sound like an excuse for some... However, we who live the thyroid issues -- have come to understand first-hand -that this is metabolism; life; energy; mood, emotion and more... It's kind of unfathomable -- until one really understands... My husband goes with me to the appointments -- it's been a huge help and he really gets it. I hope yours will too.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Swimmer said:


> Hi, wow I hope you feel better soon. BTW, can you take your husband with you to the doctor? It can be so helpful to bring him along while you ask the doctor, "When am I going to feel better?" "Why does the thyroid make me so exhausted?" Etc. and let him ask questions too. Once he really knows the reality from the doc and can ask his own questions (if he hasn't gone with you yet) you may find this extremely helpful. Before I had a thyroid problem, I truly did not understand what it was to have a thyroid problem. You know we hear for years about thyroid and weight - to the point that it starts to sound like an excuse for some... However, we who live the thyroid issues -- have come to understand first-hand -that this is metabolism; life; energy; mood, emotion and more... It's kind of unfathomable -- until one really understands... My husband goes with me to the appointments -- it's been a huge help and he really gets it. I hope yours will too.


Hi Swimmer, I dont think my husband would find the time to go. He owns his own business and is very busy. I cant get him to take time off for ANYTHING. Trust me....I already know this isnt right. I dont think i would want him to go anyway.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Todays one of those days I feel like I just cant take this anymore. :sad0047: Im so depressed, body is stiff, no energy, and I know I am not sleeping good at all. I wake up constantly through the night. I MISS my sleep meds! I was taking Gabapentin & I really think it helped me stay asleep at night. Im trying to take the more natural route along with my Armour meds now but boy do I feel like crap! WHEN WILL I FEEL BETTER?!?! I feel like such a failure and I feel like I am a lazy person. Im so tired of telling my kids I dont feel good and im tired. I cant live like this! :-(


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Encouragement: It does get better. Hang in there. You need to find a way to get sleep however, or you will naturally feel horrible, I'd say worse with thyroid problems.

Try running a fan quietly in your room at night for noise, that way little noises aren't as likely to wake you. Also, do you have an ipod? IF you do, there are "Old Time Radio" podcasts that are free... Like some really cool shows, like from WWII era, spy shows, detective shows and more... If you can listen to these quietly through an ipod while trying to sleep, it will entertain you and you'll find yourself dosing off. Hang in there. But you've got to get sleep.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Swimmer said:


> Encouragement: It does get better. Hang in there. You need to find a way to get sleep however, or you will naturally feel horrible, I'd say worse with thyroid problems.
> 
> Try running a fan quietly in your room at night for noise, that way little noises aren't as likely to wake you. Also, do you have an ipod? IF you do, there are "Old Time Radio" podcasts that are free... Like some really cool shows, like from WWII era, spy shows, detective shows and more... If you can listen to these quietly through an ipod while trying to sleep, it will entertain you and you'll find yourself dosing off. Hang in there. But you've got to get sleep.


Thanks Swimmer.  I did start taking my sleep med again gabapentin. It does help keep me from waking at night. I will try to get off of it later on when I am on a higher does of armour. For now I need it! As for my fatigue....I am convinced I have PPMD! I have horrible heavy painful periods every month . I have tracked that every month 2 wks before period I am totally exausted, depressed, withdraw. I will start walking once it passes because i know regualr exercise has help me with this in the past


----------

